
First credible evidence emerges of person being killed by meteor - aluket
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/meteor-man-death-first-person-killed-iraq-turkey-ottoman-empire-a9484231.html
======
techdragon
Interesting historical research stuff here. The original article
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/maps.13469](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/maps.13469)
is much better and quite readable if you have access.

Having more than one data point for “reliably provable death by meteor” will
significantly improve the estimated odds of dying this way (for all the
actuarial types out there) and also helps refine statistical models of broader
meteor related risks (albeit on the low end) behind the logic of maintaining
efforts in planetary defence.

